# Update on BB foaming bath whip into Shaving cream



## AmandaJ99 (Sep 15, 2012)

Okay so this stuff is really good.  I'm sure there is something that exists to make it a little stiffer but otherwise it worked great.  You just add product to bowl, add scent, and then whip the ingredients together.  You get a consistency of really dense cool whip.  I put mine in a refillable clear squeeze bottle. They've got them at Walmart really cheap.  Just thought I'd share.  It makes your skin very soft and creamy.  You could make this whip yourself by making a batch of cream soap and then beating it up really well.  I've not made cream soap before so I am not sure how long or involved the process is.  Just wanted to share hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the review. Cream soap isn't hard to make if you're familiar with the HP process and takes as long (or maybe slightly longer). However, it takes a lot longer than HP before it's ready to be used. So, this is helpful for to know for the people who don't make soap, need something in a hurry or aren't interested in working with lye.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 20, 2012)

Cream soap is amazing stuff and it makes a wonderful shaving soap.  You have to plan waaaayyyyy in advance with it as it needs a minimum 3 month cure and 1 year is better.  The longer it cures/rots the more mild and luxurious it is.  If you use it too soon it is rather drying....


----------



## Hazel (Sep 20, 2012)

Soaping101's recipe isn't drying. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IHTkqP21-E"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IHTkqP21-E[/ame]  It's only been 6 days since I made it and it's not drying at all. Of course, it's still hard but I also haven't added any extra liquid yet. I just read that adding a little aloe juice helps to increase bubbles. I don't know why and I don't know if this true. I'm going to set some aside and add the juice for comparison.


----------



## flavapor (Sep 21, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Soaping101's recipe isn't drying. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IHTkqP21-E  It's only been 6 days since I made it and it's not drying at all. Of course, it's still hard but I also haven't added any extra liquid yet. I just read that adding a little aloe juice helps to increase bubbles. I don't know why and I don't know if this true. I'm going to set some aside and add the juice for comparison.




The aloe is true.  I use aloe water and it does increase bubbles.  I have been trying to get a nice whipped body foam like the premade stuff, but it just doesnt stay whipped nice for putting in jars so that is still an experiment in progress until I find the right texture.  I do make a really nice face wash out of this stuff by thinning it down quite a bit.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 21, 2012)

flavapor said:
			
		

> The aloe is true.  I use aloe water and it does increase bubbles.  I have been trying to get a nice whipped body foam like the premade stuff, but it just doesnt stay whipped nice for putting in jars so that is still an experiment in progress until I find the right texture.  I do make a really nice face wash out of this stuff by thinning it down quite a bit.



Thanks for letting me know. I'll definitely give it a try.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 23, 2012)

Huh... that is the first time I've heard of it being used that soon.....

I couldn't find her recipe - Hazel do you have it by any chance?


----------



## Hazel (Sep 23, 2012)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Huh... that is the first time I've heard of it being used that soon.....



Oh, I'm not using it. I just had to test a tiny amount. You know how it is....  

I'm glad you posted so I can apologize to you. I based my comment on the tiny amount I tried. It probably wasn't on my skin long enough. I just wanted to see how it lathered. The other day, I was splitting it between a couple of containers before setting it up for the rotting time. I used my fingers to scrape the residue off the spoon and spatula. I washed my hands and my lower arms. Happily lathering up because I really liked the creamy feel and bubbles...tra la la. I noticed my skin did feel slightly dry. It wasn't bad - same feeling that I get from CP soap which is a few days old. The feeling didn't last too long and within a short period of time my skin was back to normal.

Her recipe is in the Photos section on her Facebook page.

*@AmandaJ99*

I'm sorry I hijacked your thread.


----------



## AmandaJ99 (Sep 25, 2012)

No problem on the hijacking, please feel free to do so any time.  I learn a lot from others conversations. Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you! I'm glad you're not upset. It was nice of you to post the review for BB's foaming bath whip. It's helpful for everyone to learn about different products.


----------



## llineb (Oct 1, 2012)

I made BB's foaming bath whip and use it as shaving cream...love it!!!!!  I sent some to my sis in Tahitian Vanilla and she thought it was a whipped body butter.  She put it on and slept in it...yikes.  She wrote me in the morning and said how soft her skin was and she was putting more on...ha ha.  I told her it was to be rinsed of and a soap product and then added...thanks for testing it that way for me.   So, for the record...it's has a low PH and is very mild on the skin.  I am just surprise the Tahitian Vanilla didn't irritate her skin.  It's a good product and very easy to make.  Just make sure to add in the instructions to rinse off...ha ha.

Lara


----------

